# Possible buy Barrel horse



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

So I think I'm gonna go check this guy out. He's being sold as a 1D/2D horse. These are the only pics I have for now. If I go see him I'll take some myself. She supposed to send me a few more. Here's his pedigree http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/pacific+crossfire Anything strike you in these pics. Thanks!
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

For a barrel horse, I like him all the way up to his back legs, which look a tad funky...
But from my amateur view point, he has one hell of a back end motor, with a big hip and a well sloped croup, a lovely shoulder angle, slight downhill build, short canons, short pasterns with good slope, good bone substance, a balanced body with a well shaped neck that's a good length...
Correct me if anything that I said is wrong, but I think this is quite a good looking horse and although I can't tell you if he's really a 1 D barrel horse, I think he could do very well in that discipline. I'd buy him.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Handsome fellow, I like him. Is he, perhaps, a tad sickle-hocked?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wondering if he was suckled hocked too. Could be the picture though. The other thing that strikes me as off about him is his neck it looks so skinny makes me wonder if its ewed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wondering if he was sickle hocked too. Could be the picture though. The other thing that strikes me as off about him is his neck it looks so skinny makes me wonder if its ewed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

You have already heard my other response but I will post it here as well...

-Skinny short neck
-Decent Shoulder, would like to personally see a little more slope to him as a barrel horse.
-Bigger withers (not really a conformation thing...more of an observation lol)
-Longer back
-Decent Hip
-Sickle hocked (slightly from the above pics)
-Pasterns are a bit long in the back
-Shorter in the front
-A little to fine of bone for his body type

He looks like a decent horse I would really like to see some better pics when you get them, and the videos. 

Not much impressive to me in his pedigree....he goes back to some foundation run on top, and some race and halter lines on the bottom. Nothing jumps out to me as "great" in his pedigree.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A bit tied in at the knee. I am wondering if they are hiding his neck by taking a photo of the side with the long mane... His neck does not appear ewe.. but I am wondering if it has a lot of muscling on the underside from carrying his head high and hollowing his back instead of collecting and extending nicely like a good barrel horse would. 

Standing splay legged behind he does look sickle hocked.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok she sent me two video's but I can only get one to work. This one is from last year. She said he didn't want to run for her which I can tell she's kicking the crap out of him. Wasn't very impressed with this video. Hopefully she can send me something better. Click link to watch.

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/...F-8588-BC81DFD47723-1778-000001BE14B68087.mp4


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok I got the other video she put it on YouTube for me.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Runs wide on the last barrel (but I am not expert at this sport at all)?

Look at the stills again. Look at his right front. Do you see any tendons? Does it look puffy in the tendon area to you? Do his heels look cut awfully short to you (they do to me) in front? It almost looks like he might be pointing that left front a little. 

If you go and see him and like him, do get a PPE and I would look hard for things like Navicular among other things.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Elana said:


> Runs wide on the last barrel (but I am not expert at this sport at all)?
> 
> Look at the stills again. Look at his right front. Do you see any tendons? Does it look puffy in the tendon area to you? Do his heels look cut awfully short to you (they do to me) in front? It almost looks like he might be pointing that left front a little.
> 
> If you go and see him and like him, do get a PPE and I would look hard for things like Navicular among other things.


Yes that last barrel on the second video is real wide that could be rider caused. But yeah I see what your saying about the tendon makes me wonder too now. And I thought his feet didn't look quite right I wonder who she has doing her farrier work.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think mainly when looking at a finished horse I would be looking for proof that its a 1D/2D horse. What may be a 1D horse at a smaller show may be a 3D or even 4D at a big show. Hard to say in barrel racing, so if your looking at finished horses make sure your getting what you pay for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed. I've never bought a finished horse and I'm not entirely sure I want to go finished. Usually I buy a nice prospect and train my way. But yeah I'd like to a see better proof he seems nice but I think they are asking a bit too much for him. I have two colts that are my future prospects but that's years away. Since it takes years to make a great barrel horse. And my current barrel horse has been having problems with an old hoof injury and so I'm trying to do therapy with him but I don't want to run him if its going to be miserable for him now. I had him adjusted and I'm gonna start doing lots of trotting and build him back up again his stiff from compensating from a year of lameness. So if I can get him sorted out I won't have to buy something necessarily. So I'm just starting to keep my eyes open for something nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the best way is by word of mouth. Or in associations like IBRA all the results are recorded on the website, easy to check out. I just saw a horse listed for sale that I know from shows, listed as a 1D/2D horse it's actually a 4D horse. If you can get your current horse sorted out that would be great. Might try a massage therapist on him to loosen his muscles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah a friend is a horse massage therapist I'm gonna have he take a look at him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

